
Supreme Court Takes Important GPS Tracking Case - zoowar
http://www.freedom-to-tinker.com/blog/paul/supreme-court-takes-important-gps-tracking-case
======
russell
This case brings up the issue of attaching a GPS to a car surreptitiously
without a warrent and using it for continuous tracking. Near the end it brings
up the theory of "practical obscurity", which distinguishes between public
records where one might have to dig into court records all over the place vs.
getting the same data from a central clearing house. Apparently the FBI has
refused to release aggregated public records on this doctrine in the interest
of privacy.

Practical Obscurity is an interesting theory. My non-lawyerly guess is that if
it is upheld by the Supremes, it would be used in all kinds of attacks against
search engines.

